# الى جميع طلاب هندسة النفط في جامعة بغداد



## فيصل الطائي (26 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله ايامكم سعيدة اعرض عليكم اخوتي برامج و سيديات هواي نايمة عندي عن هندسة البترول و اتمنى ان انطيكم منهة نسخ حتى تستفادون منهة اذا تريدون ارسلولي على الاميل( fka2009***********)و انشالله من اجي للجامعة اجيبلكم وياي لان اني الحمد لله مولع بمساعدة الاخرين و اطلب منكم اخوتي ان تساعدون بعضكم و ما تحتجون على الاساتذة اذا كانوا شديدين وياكم و تزدادون التزام كل ما زاد التشدد حتى تتخرجون مهندسين ناجحين ارجوكم خلي نساعد بعضنة البعض حتى يتطور قسمنة و يتقدم و اني راح اجيب كل الاشياء الي احصلهة من الشركة و اخليهة بالقسم حتى الكل ياخذوهة ارجو منكم ان تشجعوا الاخرين على الانتماء الى هذا المنتدى خاصة الذين لا يستخدمون النترنيت حفزوهم على التقدم لان التقدم ناجم عن روح المنافسة بين الافراد و ان تطور الامم ناتج عن اكوام من ابدان الضحايا الذين فشلوا في الحياة فصعد على اكتافهم الناجحون. اخوتي النفاطة يلة خل نصعد على اكتاف الفاشلين بدل من ان نكون فاشلين فيصعدوا على اكتافنا الناجحون. ارجوكم لا تخيبوا ضني


----------



## Ivan Al-Jeburi (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*Iraqi students*

To all iraqi students..if you need any kind of help just mail me

ivanirq @ gmail.com


----------



## فيصل الطائي (29 ديسمبر 2007)

شكر و تقدير الى الاخ ايفان الجبوري الواقع اني شعرت بالفشل و الخجل عندما قدمت مساعدتك الى جميع الطلاب العراقيين في حين اني قد وجهت المساعدة لطلاب هندسة النفط فقط و السبب هو اني مختص بالنفط و استطيع ان اساعد الاخرين في هذا المجال وهذا لا يعني اني اناني لا اساعد سوى مهندسين و طلبة النفط


----------



## راشد البلوشي (29 ديسمبر 2007)

Hi to all Iraqi brothers.. 
if any one wanna any kind of help 
he can contact me and i hope i can help him as soon as possible
and that will be my pleasure to help anyone 

my email is 
engr-rashid(@)hotamil.com

wish all of you best of luck


----------



## رؤى ج (30 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
تشكر اخ فيصل لهذة المبادرة وبوجود العديد من امثالك هنالك امل ان يتطور قسم النفط في جامعة بغداد ونراة ينافس الاقسام الاخرى واتمنى ان يستفاد الطلاب الموجودين في الجامعة منك


----------



## باقر النصوري (7 يناير 2011)

t


----------



## Eng.Ahmed alkazzaz (13 يوليو 2013)

thank you


----------



## قافلة الغد (17 يوليو 2013)

thank u


----------

